# Pirate Skeleton! A dream come true



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is my life size pirate skeleton! Ain't he cool?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

DANG....!!! He is sooo nicely done....great job SM...looks like he is posed for an electric guitar


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Super cool Magee!!!! Where'd you get him from????


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow, Amazing!! Puts mine to shame...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Super cool Magee!!!! Where'd you get him from????


I made him!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love em! you must post a tutorial on this! Please!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great job - he looks fantastic!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

It is fantastic! That's a pretty nice map he's holding, too.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Looks great. I like the chest as well.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spooks-Magee said:


> I made him!


:jol: Well done! This would put the _Pirates of the Carribean_ at Disney World to shame. What was the base of the skeleton made from? If you say PVC I think I will kill myself, just because I don't think I could ever do that. You can take a bow now, miss! He looks great...Aaarrrghhhhh!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

The chest is a cardboard file box from Office Depot that I glued some foam core frames to and painted.

The map I created in Photoshop, about 80% my artwork and some stuff from old maps. I printed this at Kinko's on cheap paper then aged it. Then I treated it with Modge Podge. It is too shiny for my likes but it is durable and does look more like waxed parchment.

All the tools and techniques I used are all from this and the other big Halloween forum. 

Spooks


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he looks great. Can you post some in progress pics?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Arrrrr! looking mighty fine he is matey. It be looking like you could give davey jones himself a run for his money Arrrrrr!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow.. I really love this guy. Outstanding job.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Air guitar solo! Looks very cool. Job well done.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very impressive!! he looks great


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

He is FANTASTIC!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He's amazing! So much detail, and I agree, he puts the Pirates of the Caribbean pirates to shame!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

nixie said:


> He's amazing! So much detail, and I agree, he puts the Pirates of the Caribbean pirates to shame!


WOW! Thanks.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Fantastic! Excellent job on all of the details- that beard really sets him apart! :xbones:


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

100% awesome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

a job VERY well done!!! He is fantastick!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Amazing job! I thought you stole it from Disney or something )), then later on in the thread I read that you made it!?!

That's awesome!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

wow! love it


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a great prop. Wish I had it for my pirate set.


----------

